# Lost Aire inflatable kayak seat - June 17th on the Arkansas.



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Aire inflatable kayak seat. Lost on Saturday, June 17th somewhere between Ruby Mountain and Johnsons Village on the Arkansas. The seat is an inflatable, grey, with two blue-capped blow tubes. Would love to get it back if you find it. You can contact me at 719-635-2044.


----------

